# china 6040 3 axis step motor drivers



## sterlingelastic (Nov 7, 2013)

i am seriously considering the purchase of a 6040 cnc from china. I have heard that there are significant issues with brittle wiring and the stepper motor driver and power supply are insufficient. 
my first question is: what are my options of 3 axis stepper motor drivers that are reliable and economical?
my next question is: how difficult will it be to rewire the unit with proper wiring? 

I am going to be doing basic cutouts from 1/16" vinyl, and possibly some basic woodwork and signs.

I would like to know what i am getting into before i commit to buy one. any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Sterling welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Sterling.


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

Depending on the supplier, the later version of the 6040 controllers are greatly improved over the version that I bought 2 years ago.
One axis of the controller died within a few days so I did as many others have done and replace the controller with a Gecko G540 and a new 48V power supply.. This will add about $350 to the cost of the 6040 router but well worth it.


----------

